# Made some Buzzbaits



## Jim (Sep 28, 2007)

I orderd the parts to make a few Buzzbaits, and overall I think they came out pretty good. I must say If you ever buy a buzzbait, make sure it has a Mustad Ultra point hook. I poked myself 100 times trying to get the skirts on.


They are all 3/8 ounce. I did not realize they had red eyes when I ordered the blue tipped skirts....oh well! Also notice the first and forth have a smaller blade than the others. I orderd those just to compare. I will just have to burn those off the top a little quicker.

The wrong blades were sent, they should of been black (And white for the white heads). Instead they were all aluminum. I Might just have to find another company to deal with.


----------



## SMDave (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice looking buzzbaits there Jim!


----------



## redbug (Sep 28, 2007)

nice work.. if you cut those points off you won't stick yourself.

I am still trying to master the art of fishing without a hook..
I fished last winter with esquired for about 20 mins before i realized my spinner bait had no hook..
Didn't miss a fish the whole time


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2007)

redbug said:


> nice work.. if you cut those points off you won't stick yourself.
> 
> I am still trying to master the art of fishing without a hook..
> I fished last winter with esquired for about 20 mins before i realized my spinner bait had no hook..
> Didn't miss a fish the whole time



LOL! Each time my hand slipped...BANG! hook in thumb. Same spot over and over.


----------



## Icefisher15 (Sep 28, 2007)

Those look really good, but not good enough for you.... i think maybe you should just send them on over my way.. haha good work.


----------



## SMDave (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you plan to add clackers for the blades in the future?


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Jimmy! Let me know when you're ready to tackle the airbrush


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Do you plan to add clackers for the blades in the future?



not sure, I have a booyah with a clacker Im going to try to see how it works.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 28, 2007)

redbug said:


> nice work.. if you cut those points off you won't stick yourself.
> 
> I am still trying to master the art of fishing without a hook..
> I fished last winter with esquired for about 20 mins before i realized my spinner bait had no hook..
> Didn't miss a fish the whole time



You were awesome Wayne! He kept showing me his skip casting abilities until he wacked the bridge piling one time too many!

Bait worked just fine without a hook an dhe avoided snags!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 29, 2007)

Jim said:


> SMDave said:
> 
> 
> > Do you plan to add clackers for the blades in the future?
> ...



I got one about a year ago and didn't use it until the other weekend and a 5+ pounder broke me off on some sticks on it. If you have no faith in yours, I'm always open for field testing


----------

